# Parleys Canyon Cow Elk Hunt



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Anyone see or take any cow elk yet on the late Parleys canyon Cow Elk Hunt?

Seems like the snow is a bit lean yet to force them down from Millcreek.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

We never saw any. Saw some sign but no animals.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Yeah we saw several bull moose over thanksgiving, no elk though. Waiting for snow I guess.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

So are the elk theoretically still up "high", like 8000-9000' or much lower?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Seen a herd last night still up way high


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

I was up glassing in the canyon on Monday evening and saw a ton of deer, but no elk. With the lack of snow they are still scattered and up high.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Saw a big group of bulls above 10k feet. My guess is the cows are a little lower right now (but still very high).


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

All the way up top and 5 miles from the road....at least for the ones seen today.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

I'll post up here when and if we see the big migration start...


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

If Parely's Canyon is anything like the San Juan, they will stay up high until they have to move. Too much hunting pressure throughout the fall will do that...


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

The elk are scattered, and high. You can find them, but it's easier (though not "easy" once they're there) to wait for the snow to push them down into the lower, more accessible public areas. Whether or not we get any snow this year within the season seems to be the big question mark at this point.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Are you allowed to hunt on the North side of I-80?


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

I saw a post on social media mentioning the elk were on the mountain side above the gun range.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

not in parleys but i got to watch two separate bachelor herds yesterday at about 8k' in the uintas. cool to see a dozen bulls just doing their thing.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I wasn't in parleys either but I was close by, helping my brother with his cow tag today. We found a herd of 35 - mostly bulls with 10-15 cows at 8100 ft. We watched em for too long and should have made a move before the storm moved in and ruined it for us.

We figured we had about a 30 minute horse ride to get close enough to tie up and make our sneak but we talked about it too long and then the fog rolled in and decided our fate for us. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> Are you allowed to hunt on the North side of I-80?


it depends on your tag boundaries. My buddy's tag is mainly south side back over to millcreek.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Can u hunt cows on the south side of I-80 with a rifle? I've always hunted the north side, so have never really delved into it.

Jake-
What tag does your bro have? This snow and cold coming has me excited that things are changing for the better.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> Jake-
> What tag does your bro have? This snow and cold coming has me excited that things are changing for the better.


Mike, he drew East Canyon - Morgan again. We are going to give it another go the weekend of new years.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

You can hunt cow elk, moose and mtn goats south of I-80 with a rifle. Only Rifle buck and bull hunts are not allowed.



MWScott72 said:


> Can u hunt cows on the south side of I-80 with a rifle? I've always hunted the north side, so have never really delved into it.
> 
> Jake-
> What tag does your bro have? This snow and cold coming has me excited that things are changing for the better.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Good to know. Just as an update, I took a quick drive up the canyon this morning looking on the north side of the highway around the golf course and Little Dell. Very little snow and no elk. Couldn't see all the way back because of snow flurries, but could see enough to figure out that we need more snow.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I have the Morgan-South Rich tag as well but hunt around 8000', I wasn't sure if anything was still up there or not. Work has cut off for the year and I was thinking about heading up there if the effort wouldn't be futile.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Any luck lately for anyone up Parleys for cow elk? 

My buddy coming out from Texas and it looks not as much snow as we hoped. 

Any tips at this point.?

It seems to me lambs canyon as good as anything now.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

We killed my wifes and a buddies cow on the south side of 80 on new years weekend. Plenty on cows in the area. We shot the 2 out of a herd of 80ish


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

alpinebowman said:


> We killed my wifes and a buddies cow on the south side of 80 on new years weekend. Plenty on cows in the area. We shot the 2 out of a herd of 80ish


Nice work!!!


----------



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

Get up there early right at light. If they are in there you should see them. They will be already heading up in elevation. Good luck!


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Great thread everyone, thank you for the "tribal" migration watch; it felt kinda like that movie scene when the buffalo thundered near camp and the native "internet" kicked into high gear except this time it was, "Dances With Elk." 

My friend gotter done!. Anyone still headed up be advised, they are really herded up, I mean boy howdy!

After dogging them all day, my friend took the closest one at 400 yards with one shot with a .338 win mag and 225 grain Barnes x reloads out of a herd of about 100 to 200 head. 

You will either find no elk or it will pure pandemonium.

That's elk huntn, eh?!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

What tags allow hunting this late in the year (besides private depredations that is) ?


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

KineKilla said:


> What tags allow hunting this late in the year (besides private depredations that is) ?


Several, quite a few late cow elk hunts actually.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

This was one of the most fun and demanding hunts I have done. The herd was 2 miles from the nearest open road and 2500 to 3000 feet up from the road. We never spotted them from the bottom and just took our best guess as to where they would be. After climbing and glassing the whole morning we sat down for lunch and I spotted a big heard across a canyon (1200 yards line of site). We ate and recovered our strength as we tried to figure out what the elk would do once they stood up. 

After 2 hours we decided to dive into the canyon between us and get on the same ridge as them. After another hour or so we were on the ridge with the elk now 850 yards away. There was little cover available and the herd of 200 was now on both sides of the ridge. We spent from 2pm to 5pm slowly creeping towards the elk. From 500 on we were completely exposed and the whole heard was now feeding into a basin above us and too our right. There were 10 or sow cows standing as sentinels in the rear and they were starting to notice our movements. We made an aggressive push and got to 427 but the back cows now had us pinned. I sat and tried to use my knees to steady myself as I prepared to take the longest shot of my life. I never felt comfortable with the shot and decided we had to get closer as we were losing light and were a little to far out. The next little crawl proved too much and the closest elk picked up the pace and moved away.

Knowing this was our last chance I told my 2 friends that we had nothing to loose. We sprinted 200 yards and I grabbed a bag and laid down on a game trail. As I tried to calm myself I asked for a range on the closest cow. My buddy answered 522 and I said that can't be right and instructed him to focus on the closest cow. When I heard 393 I knew where I needed to aim even though I had only shot a hair over 300 on an animal in the past.

The night before I had talked with Jungle (I was borrowing his gun as my 30_06 did not come with me) about what my plans where and told him I would not shoot over 350 and preferred a sub 300 shot. He had talked about the ballistics of the 338 and we discussed where to hold at 400. He encouraged me that I could make a 400 yard shot if needed and that the gun was very precise. 

As the adrenaline rushed through my veins and my lungs screamed for more air I made my body settle down. This was the moment I had been planning for over a year. I took several deep breaths and made sure I could hold the gun steady and hold my target. With the crosshairs resting just above her back I slowly began to pull the trigger. I remember being surprised when the gun went off and immediately cycled another round for a follow up shot. I then realized I would not be able to get a second shot off unless I could confirm I had first hit a cow and second that I could verify which one I had hit. I asked my buddies if I had hit one and neither could tell as both had flinched at the shot. The herd took off running and I watched looking for any sign of a wounded animal. I noticed one of the animals in the back struggling with her trot and as she peeled off from the herd I screamed I hit one, we did it! A second later she was running full speed down hill as the herd continued to travers. She lost her footing and started to cartwheel down for 400 yards before finally stopping in some nasty scrub oak. 

It took us another 45 minutes to get over to her and I will admit I was shocked to once again see how big these animals are. She was a beautiful large cow that we were able to get down less than 24 hours after landing.

I'll post more on the adventure of getting her out later. 

Big thanks to Jungle for all his help as this adventure would not have at been possible without him


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You took the longest shot of your life with a gun you had never fired before? That makes me kindof grumpy, the animals we pursue deserve better. 

But... Congratulations on being lucky I guess... next time maybe leave "the longest shot of your life" part out of your story.


-DallanC


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Don't think I was lucky. I try very hard to get close and only shoot if comfortable. I have shot my friends gun before on other visits and he knows my shooting ability. The bullet hit exactly where it was supposed to and the elk was dead within 5 seconds. Double lung and the back shoulder was broke. 

This was the longest shot I had taken at an animal, I could have specified that. The only reason I took it was because I was able to feel confident before the shot. I am by no means a perfect hunter or a great shot but have never lost a big game animal and fully respect the game I hunt (except for the hogs out here in Texas).


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Dallan, if I hand you my gun at the range, and tell you where it is zeroed and the drop at 400 yards, and you sit at the bench and squeeze the trigger, is it lucky if/when you hit the target? 

I get that all the details did not make for the ideal, but man, his story was awesome! He killed the elk with one well-placed clean shot. Not sure what more the animal deserves? Maybe a head shot on a calf if johnnycake were commenting? 

Cool story, texscala. I enjoyed it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Dallan, if I hand you my gun at the range, and tell you where it is zeroed and the drop at 400 yards, and you sit at the bench and squeeze the trigger, is it lucky if/when you hit the target?


I can tell you with 100% certainty that when I shoot my wifes dead on 243, the POI is different from when she shoots that same gun. I've personally seen that to many times to count when working up loads for that gun. I always have to have her shoot the final groups. I always have to resist changing the scope when I noodle with new loads. The same is true when she shoots my 270, a very noticeable POI shift.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Fair observation, and from your experience, I guess you doing the same thing would involved some luck. I still liked his story, and still think you were a little harsh.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I can tell you with 100% certainty that when I shoot my wifes dead on 243, the POI is different from when she shoots that same gun. I've personally seen that to many times to count when working up loads for that gun. I always have to have her shoot the final groups. I always have to resist changing the scope when I noodle with new loads. The same is true when she shoots my 270, a very noticeable POI shift.
> 
> -DallanC


That is a fair point but not applicable in this situation as I have shot a lot of his rifles and never had a change in POI with them. He pretty much taught me how to shoot 12 years ago and I even passed hunters safety using his 22 that I had practiced with the week before. While some individuals have POI variances him and I do not. If I were concerned about that I would not have taken the shot. I could have taken my rifle with me but chose not to due to the chance of losing a day of hunting trying to verify zero after a flight and the altitude change. I instead chose to use a rifle that I had carried in November when I came out earlier in the season and knew was dead on.

Given the situation over again I would still use his rifle and take the shot. As I look back on it I am not sure I have ever felt better while shooting. It was the first time I have been able to take a prone shot on a hunt and I was able to get very steady.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

DallanC said:


> You took the longest shot of your life with a gun you had never fired before? That makes me kindof grumpy, the animals we pursue deserve better.
> 
> But... Congratulations on being lucky I guess... next time maybe leave "the longest shot of your life" part out of your story.
> 
> -DallanC


Just because YOU can't do it, doesn't mean other people can't. The longest shot I've ever taken on an animal (941) was also taken with a .338 that I had never fired before in my life. The animal took 3 steps and fell over. Granted I was on a shooting bench with sand bags and the scope dialed in to the exact yardage, but still. The guy made a 1 shot, 1 kill. That's all a guy can ask for when shooting an animal. Don't get mad or "grumpy" with a guy who achieves the #1 goal while hunting (a quick, clean, humane kill). It's amazing how many "pro hunters" there are out there to tell a guy how his method of hunting or shooting, is wrong.


----------



## AndrewW (Aug 26, 2013)

The cows are definitely still high, I had a similar successful experience two weekends ago up on the Front. Spotted the herd at first light feeding along the top of the mountain and spent the next 5 hours hiking to them. They were blown out by another Hunter around 1pm, but I was fortunate enough to relocate them around 4pm - 1,000 ft below the ridge line. Took the shot given to me on a bedded cow, and she never stood up. Getting her out of there was a whole different beast though! Luckily a couple of awesome buddies hiked in with me the next morning and we took her out in quarters.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Alpinebowman said" We killed my wifes and a buddies cow on the south side of 80 on new years weekend. Plenty on cows in the area. We shot the 2 out of a herd of 80ish"

South of I-80 has been Archery Only area, been closed to guns for several years now. Am I mis-understanding or have they opened up the South side of I-80 to special gun hunts that I am un-aware of?


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

bow_dude said:


> Alpinebowman said" We killed my wifes and a buddies cow on the south side of 80 on new years weekend. Plenty on cows in the area. We shot the 2 out of a herd of 80ish"
> 
> South of I-80 has been Archery Only area, been closed to guns for several years now. Am I mis-understanding or have they opened up the South side of I-80 to special gun hunts that I am un-aware of?


My understanding is it's open to rifle hunts for cow elk, cow moose, and OIL hunts (moose), but closed to the general deer and elk hunts.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm confused as to why the POI would change from hunter to hunter. If a gun is zeroed and on at 200 yards shouldn't anybody be able to put the cross hairs on the target and hit where it is aimed? I've personally never shot a gun where the POI is different for another person. What am I missing?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

People hold rifles different, the scopes are set up for the owner and not the one that borrowed the rifle. That along with different techniques of shooting. 

I have shot a rifle that shoots 6" to the left when I shoot it, but the owner hits right where he is aiming. 

It just happens.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Good work Andrew! Glad to see people are getting it done.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> People hold rifles different, the scopes are set up for the owner and not the one that borrowed the rifle. That along with different techniques of shooting.
> 
> I have shot a rifle that shoots 6" to the left when I shoot it, but the owner hits right where he is aiming.
> 
> It just happens.


Especially right handed shooter vs left handed shooter.

-DallanC


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

POI change is case by case because each case is different. The general rule of thumb is oft proved by the exception. As Tex pointed out, however, I doubt there was any change in POI, in our case. This rifle shoots sub-minute of quarters at 200 yards and, lets say for arguments sake, there was a slight change in POI, say a generous 1 inch at 200 yards then that would equate to 2 inches at 400 yards. What of a couple of inches when holding behind the shoulder of a large cow elk? Hence our agreed ethical parameter. 

Taking into account our long history, Tex and I discussed these moral parameters, and set it at 400 yards. Tex expended considerable energy and hustled the last minute across treacherous, slippy terrain to stay within the elk hunter's, our, ethos. Because the elk deserve it. No, not an 850 yard shot. Not 500. Not 400+close enough, but under 400. And then he breathed, settled his heart, calmed way down til the cross hairs steadied when he was prone and in the zone. And only then did he choose to send the 250 grain Barnes-X knowing somehow the cow was dead before pulling the trigger. Its the Zen state we all seek. And he placed it absolutely perfectly. 

About the rifle and load, once I was waxing nostalgic as we hunters are wont to do from time to time and I decided to conduct a test of the rifle and load. Just for fun, I tested four (4) different cases (Federal, Remington, Winchester Nickel, and PMC) with my reload to see if I could force some inaccuracy or imprecision. 

Well, my test failed. The gun shot great, sub-moa with all the cases and negligible POI change. 

And btw, my "lite reload' 210 grain load TTSX shoots nearly same POI as well and sub-moa. Its the darndest thing you've ever seen. And my ex-wife bought me the gun to boot.:grin: I have never seen a rig do this, this well. 

The attached image is just a normal day at the office with the 250 gr Barnes X...cant wait to switch to the Barnes TTSX.


----------



## Bouldertop (Dec 16, 2014)

Is what is being described with rifles shooting differently for different people strictly a scope parallax issue, or do you find it occurring even with no parallax?


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

I think it could be a myriad of variables.


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm happy to hear you had a successful hunt. It sounds like you had a fun time.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

The recovery proved to be just as much of an adventure as the hunt. We got to her just before dark and after being in Texas so long I had forgot how big a cow elk is. She was laying on a steep hillside covered in scrub oak. We slide her down a bit to a spot that looked like the best option and proceeded to gut her and remove the back straps. Now that the darkness had set in and we knew we had a 1/2 mile of bush whacking to get to where we thought the trail was we decided to mark her location and hike out and come back in the morning. 

The first half mile was slippery, thick, and steep. Once we made the trail it was easy walking down hill for 2 miles. 

We where off the mountain by 10:30 and after the drive and a shower we were in bed by 1am.

Got up around 7:00am the next day and got geared up and decided to buy a sled to try and make the haul out a little easier (Glad I listened to Jungle)

Jungle had agreed to help us with the retrieval and I figured we would all ride up together. To my surprise Jungle actually went on ahead of us and beat us to the Elk. By the time we got there she was quartered and ready to be hauled out. 

The first half mile was pretty bad now that we were all carrying some real weight. Luckily the light made it easier to follow game trails and try to avoid some of the thick stuff. After hitting the trail I collapsed wit joy and my other buddy went up to get the sled. Once all the quarters and other parts were loaded in the sled it literally took off by itself and went a 100 yards. In order to control it I decided to ride the sled down a few hundred yards at a time and let me tell you that was fun.

We got of the mountain just as the storm blew in.

That night we hung meat in the garage and broke everything down over the next 2 days. 

I have never been one that cares much about antlers and can't believe what a great time I had chasing cow elk. 

Next on the list is a Texas hog hunt in early march and then possibly chasing Bulls in Idaho in November.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats! Sounds like a great time. I absolutely love cow elk hunts. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats on a successful hunt! Hunting cows in the snow is one of my favorite things in the world. I'm sure you'll enjoy having a full freezer of some of the best meat around!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Bow dude, KRH is correct. only general and LE buck deer and Bull elk can't be hunted with a rifle on the south of I-80 section of the extended unit. Be rifle cow hunts in the area for quite a few years.



bow_dude said:


> Alpinebowman said" We killed my wifes and a buddies cow on the south side of 80 on new years weekend. Plenty on cows in the area. We shot the 2 out of a herd of 80ish"
> 
> South of I-80 has been Archery Only area, been closed to guns for several years now. Am I mis-understanding or have they opened up the South side of I-80 to special gun hunts that I am un-aware of?


----------

